

Google Translator Tookit - supports 47 languages - dugmartin
http://translate.google.com/toolkit

======
dugmartin
Google blog post about it here:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/translating-worlds-
in...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/translating-worlds-information-
with.html)

------
dugmartin
I just dumped in a text file of error messages from a translation table and
had my Spanish speaking wife double check it - works well.

